# Rochester, NY  Roc City (KCBS) May 23-24



## yankeerob

Anyone doing Roc City Ribfest Memorial Day weekend? On the shores of lake Ontario:

http://roccityribfest.com/index.php?...id=6&Itemid=28

We'll be sending in our application this week. For us it's the furthest we have traveled thus far for an event. It will also be our first for 2009.

-rob


----------



## DanMcG

I was thinking of going as a spectator. It might be a good excuse for a northeast get together. Anybody interested?


----------



## goodsmokebbq

We are super excited you are going to make it over to Roc City! 

A get together sounds great, we will set up something nice!

Brian


----------



## smokinit

Wish I could be there but thats a busy catering weekend for us. I used to live out there years ago would be nice to go out agian at some point when I can afford to play on those weekends.


----------



## goodsmokebbq

Thats too bad :-(.  We'll see ya at lake placid though...


----------



## billbo

I will be camping right down the road from there! Hmmmmmm.


----------



## chilepeppa

We will be there - Looking forward to it.
Takeit easy on us though, it will be our first KCBS comp.
Jim


----------



## yankeerob

Chilepeppa,

It's Roc City's first KCBS as well. Camp out by us and we'll show you the ropes. Plus I want to see one of those new SS smokers in action. Next year we're getting either one of those or a Stumps. Are you running a Guru or Stoker on it?

Also, here's another awesome event in your area:

http://www.nhsummerfest.org/

-rob


----------



## chilepeppa

Thanks for the invite Rob, we will definately look you up! - We are rather anxious - in a positive way...
I currently am not using any type of fan on it. I am considering a guru, but so far I havent had any trouble maintaining temps. The last cook it got up to temp in 35 minutes and it was @15 degrees outside.


----------



## yankeerob

It's maintaining that temp for 12 to 14 hours is where the power draft units come in. You'll see - I'll have you convinced. Fuel the unit up, dial your temp and get some rest. A mop here and there and it's done. No fire control worries.

If you haven't already - check out this video of a guy testing out a Stoker on a 40 lb K burn. We'll be running the same software using a wireless laptop onsite:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SotI-...eature=related

-rob


----------



## handsomeswede

Just sent in the application.  We participated last year when it was just the ribs and are looking forward to our first official KCBS competition.  See you there - I'll be ready to soak in the Jim Beam and BBQ knowledge from seasoned pros.


----------



## yankeerob

Another team first. We're going to try and get next to Julie [Swamp Pit]. Get close to us or the other "BBQ Brethren" teams and we'll help you out. I can remember our first. I just happened to be lucky enough to be adjacent to TheSlabs.com who showed us the works. There's alot to it.

-rob


----------



## handsomeswede

We actually competed last year when it was just ribs to get our feet wet and learned incredible amounts, can't wait to pick up some tips this year.


----------



## goodsmokebbq

Update: The Gov's proclamation is in! And we have 21 teams signed up so we will be a State Champ. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Also we will have access to a bath house on site for Saturday and Sunday for showers and such.

Thanks!


----------



## yankeerob

That is good news all around! Showers are a good thing and rarely are they provided.

-rob


----------



## handsomeswede

now i wont have to smell like hippies


----------



## fire it up

Competition has to be exciting.
Gonna take me a few years before I feel I have any chance of even attempting, but I have a few flavor tricks already...
Why do you need showers?  The smoke will keep your bodies preserved and bacteria/germ free.


----------



## goodsmokebbq

Man is time flying... We are having a great turnout so far, thanks to all who have signed up!
	

		
			
		

		
	















42 KCBS teams to date, and 55 overall including the rib cookoff on Sat. 

Let me know if anyone needs anything.


----------



## yankeerob

Looks like we have a full field with some heavy competition. It's sure to be a good time!

-rob


----------



## yankeerob

For a first year KCBS sanctioned contest this is incredible! Let's do it !!!!

-rob


----------



## yankeerob

Was nice to meet Chilepeppa last weekend and check out the new line of SS Smokers. I REALLY WANT ONE! 

We had a heck of a time maintaining temps on Saturday due to the wind coming off lake Ontario. Saturday into Sunday went fine though as we relocated the smoker to protect it from the wind.

We came back with a little money [after expenses] and some hardware to boot:








I've got to modify my technique a bit. Saturday we used the Caldera to smoke the ribs and got 2nd out of 60+ teams. Sunday I used the WSM and a rib rack and they got a little too hot. Had I used the Caldera for the ribs on Sunday the overall outcome might have been different.

Not a bad season opener though.

-rob


----------



## yankeerob

here is the smoker temp which I had to restart on Sunday morning about 2:45 because of a grease fire. I toggled between 250/225/200 throughout the night. The only thing that I wasn't impressed with was the pork shoulder which was overdone. I placed it on the top shelf. Next time it goes mid shelf:


----------



## elfstone

My wife and I went to the ROC Ribfest this past weekend and had great time.  Talked to a few people competing and also tried some of the vendors food .  Sat back and had a beer and enjoyed ourselves.


----------

